# Smok ultra vs anything else



## antonherbst (2/1/17)

Hello fellow vapers. I am in need of a stronger mod and have had my eye on the smok xcube ultra. What i need to know and get advice on is what else in the same spec range is better or something i could consider when i buy my next mod. Any help and guidance will be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/1/17)

hey @antonherbst checkout the battlestar 200w device and sirvape selling for r1170 with batts http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-battlestar-200w-tc-box-mod-battery-combo. i have 1 and good device.

the other mod im really enjoying is the minikin but thata 180w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/1/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow vapers. I am in need of a stronger mod and have had my eye on the smok xcube ultra. What i need to know and get advice on is what else in the same spec range is better or something i could consider when i buy my next mod. Any help and guidance will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@antonherbst shud have asked this first:

1) what wattage u vape at
2) what size attys do u have or plan to have
3) do u tc


----------



## antonherbst (2/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> hey @antonherbst checkout the battlestar 200w device and sirvape selling for r1170 with batts http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-battlestar-200w-tc-box-mod-battery-combo. i have 1 and good device.
> 
> the other mod im really enjoying is the minikin but thata 180w



Thanks @incredible hullk. I will have a look at both the mods and await other info as well. I am kinda set on the ultra but want a solid device so i am considering personal experience vs spec. But i will keep you posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (2/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @antonherbst shud have asked this first:
> 
> 1) what wattage u vape at
> 2) what size attys do u have or plan to have
> 3) do u tc



1. I am anything between 20w and 45w due to the cool vape i like but i am starting to catch on the clouds run.

2. Currently i am a 22mm owner as my current device is a pico mega with a serpent mini. And anything bigger does not fit. If the new mod has space for bigger i will consider it aswell. Tanks dont bother me that much.

3. Not yet due to the over load of vape control a man can do. It would be something i would do if the tank and mod i have can support it optimally. 

Basically i want a mod that can last a life time, do alot, and can be upgraded as the times change. And that i guess. Is the difficult part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/1/17)

if u want to futureproof @antonherbst then go for a dna or hohm slice device. everything else you chop and change often. hohm slice cheaper than dna and uses 26650 batts. vape cartel is the official sa supplier for this mod , they have the latest model which sports more robust paint job

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## NeOAsus (3/1/17)

So far i am running a reuleaux rx 2/3 with a cloud beast ! and i can only say i am loving it !!! rx is 1150 and cloud beast is 690 at SirVape, then 3 batts of your choice .... but man o man i am loving it ! also i have a alien with a baby beast and a Big baby beast , also loving that little monster , it does 220watts but coils handle 60watts and its perfect ! but the cloud beast with a t8 coil likes 120watts


----------



## antonherbst (3/1/17)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/1/17)

antonherbst said:


> 1. I am anything between 20w and 45w due to the cool vape i like but i am starting to catch on the clouds run.
> 
> 2. Currently i am a 22mm owner as my current device is a pico mega with a serpent mini. And anything bigger does not fit. If the new mod has space for bigger i will consider it aswell. Tanks dont bother me that much.
> 
> ...


If you wat it to last a lifetime then you need high end materials housing a DNA chip and this does not come cheap. Hit up the new High End section. Stabilized wood, Damascus steel and hand craftmanship. Going to have to re evaluate your budget severely. 

At 1200 bucks you can buy power but in no way perfection. Yet. For what you want budget 4 to 5k and be happy if you save on that after shipping etc.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/17)

Hi @antonherbst . You can easily use a larger atty on a Pico. Just add a heat sink onto the 510 on your Pico, and it raises the atty above the battery cap. Cheap solution if you're not all about looks. 

I have (amongst many others) an RX200 and a RX200s. I now seldom use them above 75w. In my opinion many vapers go through a phase of wanting to blow huge clouds, but settle down to good flavor with medium clouds.

I have had good service from the RXes but nowdays their main advantage is very long battery life at lower wattages. They are great for home use.

Good luck in your search for greater power (does this sound like a religious message ?).

Why don't you go to a vape shop and see if they will let you vape on one of their mods, at say 150w. 

I have also found that one can only really blow huge clouds at home. It looks truly comical (and rude) at shopping centres, friends houses, at a party etc. 

This is only my opinion, some vapers seem to stick with huge clouds. Enjoy your vape journey.

PS I really like my Picos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

